# Best of luck for IITJEE 2008



## dreamcatcher (Apr 11, 2008)

hey guys...wish all those guys appearing for the most prestigious under graduate xam in the world-JEE 2008- a best of luck..rock it and bring glory to urself and ur family...

*BEST OF LUCK*

p.s. sum1 wish me too..


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

*www.bannersink.com/product_images/wishing-best-of-luck.jpg



bro why  ?? have confidence 


_


----------



## iMav (Apr 11, 2008)

arre y u want wishing, hrd ministry just gave u the gift of a life time, get urself a relative who is an obc and ur though

all the best though


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

iMav said:


> arre y u want wishing, hrd ministry just gave u the gift of a life time, get urself a relative who is an obc and ur though


 
yes as iMav said just get an OBC certificate, forget preparations, goto exam center, put inki pinki ponky and choose something and finish exam in record time.. why worry about preparation when you have OBC certificate. with OBC certi you get free pass to all IITs and IIMs.. are you that stupid to try something else like preparations ??  


_


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 11, 2008)

gud idea.. 

hopefully every general student would try this stunt and then we will have more obc candidates than general uns..and then mayb i will get thru in a "proper" way..


----------



## sai_cool (Apr 11, 2008)

yaar, obc's are very lucky. but i dont see the neccesity for this rule. dont u think?


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

what ? SC/ST were more lucky than OBC. They are enjoying this only now

Btw how muc hof an advantage it would be for OBCs ?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

sai_cool said:


> yaar, obc's are very lucky. but i dont see the neccesity for this rule. dont u think?


sai_cool no not here... 

you can ask those Q's here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84943

_


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 11, 2008)

I m nt appearing fr IIT JEE.......
But giving AIEEE,Manipal,VIT n SRM enterance exam!
Prep level zero(jst boards study)wth me blonging to general category..

Busy conf my ethernet card on linux so dont want to study PCM...they suck..wish i could get admission in engg college wth CSC as subject on the basis of a test based solely on computers


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 11, 2008)

Best of luck guys.

If you dont make through,dont sweat on it,They aren't big deal nowadays anyways.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 11, 2008)

yeas......good luck in getting in coz ur chances just went 30% down ..hehhehe
no offence brothers..but true...but may god ge with ya..

p.s try getting a certificate saying u need the reservation


----------



## Pathik (Apr 11, 2008)

Good luck Arunava and evy1 else.


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 11, 2008)

i m writing JEE, AIEEE, BITSAT & VIT.....I repeated for JEE this yr in bansal classes....totally bugged up with studies....
all the best for everyone appearing in these exams


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 11, 2008)

well..they r incresaing seats by 54% in all the govt run colleges.. 

@ionic-best of luck dude..and refrain from studying these two days...just chill chill..just chill..soniya dil se..sorry getting carried away..


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 11, 2008)

Long term effect of this reservation is that "services" will be more costly.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 12, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> But giving AIEEE,Manipal,VIT n SRM enterance exam!



Off the ones apart from AIEEE, do try a little extra for Manipal, it's worth going there than going to SRM (Very crappy) or VIT (Not as good).


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 12, 2008)

guys i ve done maths full xcept probability and physx full xcept waves and optics.....and chemistry is so so. ...
i maintained in top 3 batches in bansal classes.....but i am getting scared to death....wat shud i do


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 12, 2008)

^^^
just chill down and imagine that you have got through IIT-JEE and that you are currently an IIT student 

just enjoy mentally the pride and advantages of being one 

you will feel a lot better and get some sleep 


_


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 12, 2008)

hey ionic...cool..me left binomial a bit..and m a bit nervy at co-ordinate...in phy..no optics for me too...

and best of luck again..i will surely get through(as suggested above)..


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 12, 2008)

All the best guys. Rock the JEE. Time has never been better to get into IITs. 10 IITs this year with enhanced seats in the existing IITs. 


QwertyManiac said:


> Off the ones apart from AIEEE, do try a little extra for Manipal, it's worth going there than going to SRM (Very crappy) or VIT (Not as good).


SRM and VIT have come a long way. IMO, there are the best instis to study Engg in TN. The top colleges in TN, IMO:
1. IIT Madras 
2. NIT Trichy 
3. CEG, Chennai 
4. PSG Tech, Coimbatore 
5. MIT, Chennai 
6. VIT, Vellore (has one of the best infrastructure) 
7. Thayagajar Engg. College, Madurai
8. CIT, Coimbatore
9. St. Joseph College of Engineering, Chennai
10. SRM, Chennai


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 12, 2008)

I think before st.joseph and SRM, SVCE and SSN can come 

and VIT doesnot deserve such high a place  IMO (if you leave the infrastructure thing alone)

even CEG, MIT sucks in infrastructure 


_


----------



## slugger (Apr 12, 2008)

*All the best guyz/galz!!!!*

if only I had taken my IIT-JEE seriously, I would have been wishing you from the high-speed LAN in my hostel room in sum IIT 

now i am stuck studying Engg in U-U-Coffee


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 12, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> I think before st.joseph and SRM, SVCE and SSN can come
> 
> and VIT doesnot deserve such high a place  IMO (if you leave the infrastructure thing alone)
> 
> even CEG, MIT sucks in infrastructure


If you talk about infrastructure, NIT T and even IIT M sucks.  Govt. colleges can't match the infrastructure of that of their private counterparts. 

I forgot Mepco Schlenk Engineering College, Sivakasi. This can replace St. Joseph in the top 10.


----------



## utsav (Apr 13, 2008)

Yippee. Just now returned from the exam centre


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 13, 2008)

How was it?Easy?


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 13, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> How was it?Easy?


Very.!


----------



## eggman (Apr 13, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Very.!


That means competition will be tough ,aint it?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 13, 2008)

well yea..competition will be damn tough..no margin for error here...was expecting a tough paper..would have highered my chances..


----------



## utsav (Apr 13, 2008)

Math portion was little tough though  evrything else was fine .This time the competition will be Damn high



shady_inc said:


> Very.!


 
here comes the topper  IIT JEE AIR 1


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 13, 2008)

St. Joseph and Jeppiar are a nightmare to study in. Never even try there, they are nazi!


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 13, 2008)

utsav said:


> Math portion was little tough though  evrything else was fine .This time the competition will be Damn high


Well...yes.But physics was a walk in the park.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 13, 2008)

I guess IITs wanna put an end to all the fancy coaching centres  


_


----------



## Ecko (Apr 13, 2008)

How was the exam AMD 
Hope u get selected
What u think of
We'll after giving my examination I was 100% sue I will not be selected  lol


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 13, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> St. Joseph and Jeppiar are a nightmare to study in. Never even try there, they are nazi!


4 in our family (3 cousins + myself) graduated from Jeppiar Colleges. Only my brother is studing at NIT Trichy.  

My elder cousin bro - St. Joseph
Myself - Panimalar Engg. College
My younger cousin - Jeppiar Engg. College. 
younger cousin sister - Satyabama Engg. College 
my brother : NIT Trichy

4 out of 5 engg in our family have/will graduated/graduate from Jeppiar Colleges. 


I agree it might be little nazi but you'll get used to it. Looking at the brighter side, the infrastructure is good. We've more than 2500 computers in Computer Lab alone. Only IIT Madras have a bigger library than ours. We used to do all the praticals alone or 2 people (that too because in some subject like EEE lab, 2 are required to perform an exp.)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 13, 2008)

The other equivalent colleges have a similar kind of rules and certain do have better infrastructures but NONE among them is ever nazi enough to force an out of norm 6 days per week college while the rules clearly state only 5 days unless absolutely necessary. Joseph's have had only 4 free Saturdays this semester I noticed, just 4.

Getting used to being ****** is not good, better try not to get ******. ;P


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 14, 2008)

tab aaj ke exam me kisne kisne kitna kitna podha??


----------



## utsav (Apr 14, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> tab aaj ke exam me kisne kisne kitna kitna podha??



yeh bol ki kiski kitni ph@ti


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 14, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> The other equivalent colleges have a similar kind of rules and certain do have better infrastructures but NONE among them is ever nazi enough to force an out of norm 6 days per week college while the rules clearly state only 5 days unless absolutely necessary. Joseph's have had only 4 free Saturdays this semester I noticed, just 4.
> 
> Getting used to being ****** is not good, better try not to get ******. ;P


Anyway my point is, though I sort of didn't like my college when I was studying but now looking back, it's cool. 

Do you know that we've AV room where we watch movies in biiiiiig screen? We used to watch like 2 movies in a week. Dunno abt St. Joseph but Saturdays are off for us. 

Let's not hijack this thread.  Hope our JEE aspirants get into IITs/NITs and not get lured into other lowly college (compared to IITs).


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 14, 2008)

lets hope for the best..my xam was kinda ok...but i dint find the paper as easy as evryun thinks..some concepts were quite tricky...u nneded to look down closely to notice a difference...dunno..and m not going to check the sols...will do tht after aieee....


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 14, 2008)

Finally.! The sweet smell of freedom.! Was feeling totally trapped in my studies from the last few months  Now I can breath EASY.!!


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 14, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> tab aaj ke exam me kisne kisne kitna kitna podha??



Physics chemistry phod diya par maths ne phad ke rakh diii


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 14, 2008)

my studies were neway screwed dude to krypton,illushun and techase..but i would like to get thru isi...


----------



## utsav (Apr 14, 2008)

ya .paper was not that easy as shady is saying. afterall its IIT man  they do need to keep some level .

@ shady did u got the paper leaked


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 14, 2008)

Saw the pap today....
Some ques could b attempted by me..like the nomenclature of Complex Compound.
Anybody knows the ans of the "Hose Pipe" ques if u remember! (Physic is always tricky fr me)


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 14, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Saw the pap today....
> Some ques could b attempted by me..like the nomenclature of Complex Compound.
> Anybody knows the ans of the "Hose Pipe" ques if u remember! (Physic is always tricky fr me)



Air from end 1 flows towards end 2. Volume of the soap bubble at end 1 decreases


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 14, 2008)

anyone chkd the sols??wats ur score??


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 14, 2008)

^^^first you telll.........although i am not sure of my score.....various solutions on net differ from each other so i don't know which one to follow....i m waiting for bansal to release the sols....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 14, 2008)

i dint check...differnt institutes provide differnt sols..and after evrything iit comes out with something completely different...

btw in ur last ans..the volume will remain constant due to surface tension..


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 14, 2008)

^^^^don't know this answer was given by Akash institute......man this is total confusion....after all this is IIT


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

*www.goiit.com


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 14, 2008)

^^^that's where i got the key.....when will IIT give answers....


----------



## sai_cool (Apr 14, 2008)

i am goin for coachin in fiit-jee. the prof's at fiitjee always come up with the right solution. check the fiitjee website.


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> my studies were neway screwed dude to krypton,illushun and techase..but i would like to get thru isi...


mine due 2mbps conn


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 14, 2008)

^^^checked it but i think the solutions are only for fiitjee students.....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 14, 2008)

let me tell u sumthing guys..best wud be not to look at sols at all..and plzz dont post answers here...gets evryun hyped up..

iit will post answers after the result has been declared..and trust me..these sols are crap...last year..many guys scored like 250+ form these sols and dint make it..but a guy with 180+ did..the concepts iit uses to analyze the answers are completely different..in other comps such as aieee and bits the questions are formula based..and u have only a single ans..yesterday..in many questios i got more 2 answers..one taking viscous into ac and another in ideal conditions..in 2001 paper set by roorkee..many problems were made that way..and thus u had to be lucky to get thru....
i expect sheer chaos this year due to the increase in st and obc implementation...lets just hope for the best...

just a query.in the match the following with the optics part...the focus was not defined and the object was free to move...how can we get a definite ans then??..most sols sumhow predicted the focus to be constant with the object

arre iit have their own sols...u never kno wat they wanted from the question unless u aks them..thts y its iit..


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 14, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> let me tell u sumthing guys..best wud be not to look at sols at all..and plzz dont post answers here...gets evryun hyped up..
> 
> iit will post answers after the result has been declared..and trust me..these sols are crap...last year..many guys scored like 250+ form these sols and dint make it..but a guy with 180+ did..the concepts iit uses to analyze the answers are completely different..in other comps such as aieee and bits the questions are formula based..and u have only a single ans..yesterday..in many questios i got more 2 answers..one taking viscous into ac and another in ideal conditions..in 2001 paper set by roorkee..many problems were made that way..and thus u had to be lucky to get thru....
> i expect sheer chaos this year due to the increase in st and obc implementation...lets just hope for the best...
> ...




U r right......i am leaving this calculation stuff now.need to concentrate on AIEEE...neways best of luck to you.....


----------



## utsav (Apr 14, 2008)

state entrance examinations are next week  no time to waste


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

^^u wasted 20 sec to write this post

Now go and stick to the book


----------



## utsav (Apr 14, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Saw the pap today....
> Some ques could b attempted by me..like the nomenclature of Complex Compound.
> Anybody knows the ans of the "Hose Pipe" ques if u remember! (Physic is always tricky fr me)



is that the reasoning wala question in that fountain was formed then the answer was 2nd .*both statements were true but the 2nd statement is not a correct explanation of statement 1*


----------



## Pathik (Apr 14, 2008)

Btw many bright potential_iitian bachha log here.


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 14, 2008)

utsav said:


> state entrance examinations are next week  no time to waste


Sheesh...Don't study so much that you can't enjoy other things in life.You have studied hard for JEE.Now take a few days off.Spend some time with girlfriend [hopefully.!  ] and take a small break of like, a week, now.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 14, 2008)

utsav said:


> is that the reasoning wala question in that fountain was formed then the answer was 2nd .*both statements were true but the 2nd statement is not a correct explanation of statement 1*



no answers now plzzz.. 

btw it has to be the frst option..
we know A1v1=A2v2

when its held down the water is flowing with gravity...

but when held upwards..
it is agisnt gravity

so we know

v^2=u^2-2gh for the 2nd case...

as we go up the initial velocity decreases and then the final velocity is zero..as a result of which the since the volume per second needs to be constant..it pours like a fountain..


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

^^first there was countdown for the exams........

now countdown for the RESULTS !!! ........... LOL


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 15, 2008)

hhehehhehe


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 15, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> no answers now plzzz..
> 
> btw it has to be the frst option..
> we know A1v1=A2v2
> ...




You are right....


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 15, 2008)

I thnk it was useless of me asking tht ques...generated lots of commotion!


----------

